# Marcel Toulouse saddles



## equiniphile

howrsegirl123 said:


> A few questions...
> 1) Do they seem to fit a wide range of horses? Do they fit horses well? (Mine is a high withered QH needing a medium tree.)
> 2) Are they comfortable for the rider? (I am tall with long legs but only need a 16.5 inch seat.)
> 3) Which of these would you most recommend and why?-Annice, Celine, Dennise, Jennine, Laura B, Natina, Premia


I really like my Toulouse.
1) This is pretty much impossible to answer, as every horse needs to be fit individually and no saddle will fit all horses, MTs fit my high-withered Thoroughbred well.
2) Mine is definitely comfortable for long-legged riders. I'm 5'10", and most of my height is from my femur, and the flaps (17.5" seat) are forward enough to accommodate my legs.
3) I sat in most of these models, but I own a Celine. Love it and definitely recommend it.

They are foam flocked, so there's not much adjustability, which is definitely something to consider.


----------



## howrsegirl123

Anyone else?


----------



## heymckate

1) It depends, but I have a very hard-to-fit TB (not necessarily tall withers, but LONG withers). Out of everything I tried, the two MT saddles I put on him fit him the best (Premia M tree and Laura B Genesis [adjustable] tree).

2) I ended up buying the Laura B, and I LOVE it. It's very comfortable, and everyone who has sat in my saddle agrees!

3) Like I said, I tried the Premia and Laura B. The Premia was comfortable, but I didn't feel like it was anything to write home about. The Laura B is great.

If I might make a suggestion: Visit Classic Saddlery - Quality English Horse Tack & Horse Supplies for the Equestrian. and talk to Lynnda. I found a recommendation on here for them, and I am SO glad I called her! She was incredibly helpful at talking to me about my horse and myself, and from there she was able to make a good suggestion for me. Plus she has a lot of clearance MT saddles that were samples and such, so they're brand new for a great price!

Something else to note: I use my saddle with a Thinline half pad. Since I don't have the budget for a custom-fit saddle, this pad gives me a little extra peace of mind. It's a great pad. I absolutely love it!


----------



## Princess Bubblegum

I have the Denisse, I was told it has the longest flap on any of the close contact M Toulouse models..

I do find it puts me in a weird position. If I go back to my old Crosby xl which I -LOVE- and is much higher quality in my opinion.. My equitation goes back to near perfect. In the Denisse, I almost have a chair seat, and have to fight myself to put my legs back a bit further. It's not that big of a deal, and it's the only saddle that I've found that fits me and my horse aside of the minor chair seat.

But, I mainly use this saddle on my OTTB, where I kinda tense up. When I use it on my other seasoned horse, I can easily fix the chair seat, as long as I keep thinking about it, if that makes sense.

It's got non-movable knee and thigh blocks which I find to be a pain.

I'm very tall and thin 5'7 110 pounds, so I only -need- a 16/16.5 seat. But even with a long flap, most saddles didn't fit me so I went with a 17.5 Denisse.. I had a real struggle with finding a saddle that fit, and I didn't even set a price limit..


----------



## kitten_Val

I have MT Claudine (I'm tall/long legged and it fits me well). It feels very comfortable and sticky to the bum (unlike some other saddles I tried). Also put me in a correct position. 

The only note, I tried several models, and they all seem to run more narrow (I use wide on my paint, while my Thornhill is medium).


----------



## Doodlesweaver

I have the M Tolouse Premia w/Genesis that fits both my horses very well (1/2 Arabian x 1/2 Appendix quarter horse) and (Cleveland Bay x Thoroughbred) - very different builds and comfortable for both horses. Nice sticky leather that's comfortable for me as well. This saddle is actually my daughter's saddle and I plan on buying my own. I know there are other more expensive saddles out there but I'm sold on the M. Tolouse for now.


----------



## Viranh

I have an M Toulouse Jennine with the Genesis tree, and I really like it. It fits my moderately stout QH mare, which can be challenging to find in an English saddle. It is an acceptable fit on my Welsh/Arab cross, but I think the forward flap gets in the way on such a small horse, so I usually use a youth dressage saddle on her instead. I've had the saddle for about 6 months now, and it seems to be holding up well so far, and it's much more comfortable than the old Passier I was riding in, and the Collegiates my university used. I think the Genesis tree is great, but you should still try to find somewhere that will let you test out the saddle, because even an adjustable tree won't fit every horse. If I had bought this saddle for only my Welsh/Arab mare, I'd have been disappointed. If there's no tack store near you that does that, some online tack stores like SmartPak allow test rides for a small fee. It's definitely worth it when you're talking about an $1800 commitment.


----------



## verona1016

Viranh said:


> some online tack stores like SmartPak allow test rides for a small fee. It's definitely worth it when you're talking about an $1800 commitment.


A plug for SmartPak- they give free shipping both ways for test rides, so there's no cost at all to try.


----------



## albertaeventer

I haven't owned one myself but know several people who have had them. The general consensus has been pretty mixed, some like them, some don't. They tend to put you in more of a chair seat, but again of course it depends on the person riding and the way they are built. I've seen it more than a few times with these saddles so I don't think it's strictly the rider. The majority of people I know who've had them have had to sell them on to buy something that actually fits their horse, the foam flocking is not adjustable at all, as opposed to wool which you can reflock and adjust. You are definitely limited with the foam flocking. They either fit or they don't, there's no middle ground there really. So what fits your horse now may not fit a year down the road, etc. Something to think about.


----------



## AZ123

*Marcel Toulouse Saddles*

My friend bought the monoflap version, Marielle +4 for longer legs. She likes it and it fits her horse and herself decent, the horse does not get sore and it fit's the riders leg. She bought the saddle locally and had the option to try it out.
I ordered the same saddle online through Classic Saddlery, big mistake. 
I ordered an 18 Wide and received an 18 Medium. Had to ship the saddle back because it was the only one in stock and was told they would put it on a saddle press and make it a Wide. I was also promised I would get compensated for return shipping which never happened $50.00). I received the saddle back about 2 weeks later and the saddle was completely lopped sided. The stirrup bars were uneven, had to keep the stirrup leathers 2 holes shorter on the left side then the right side (brand new leathers). The underside panels were sewn on crooked, left side was lower than the right side - even the color of the leather was different from one side to the other. The saddle appeared as it was put together from two different saddles. While riding in it, the saddle kept slipping to the left side. I shipped the saddle back and when I contacted Classic Saddlery, I was told there was nothing wrong with the saddle. Quote" If I am crooked and the horse is crooked, I possibly made the saddle crooked" (I rode in that saddle maybe 6 times), I guess my trainer is also crooked since she tried it and had the same issues of the saddle slipping. I paid a well known saddle maker to evaluate the saddle and he agreed with the poor craftsmanship of the saddle and gave it to me in writing. Classic Saddlery would not reimburse me for the saddle and in addition, the girth got lost during return shipping and I was told it is my responsibility to file a claim with the shipping company. I also was overcharged $15.00 for the stirrup leathers and did not receive any reimbursement even after repeated requests. Since not all M Toulouse saddles are made as poor as the one I received, I would stick to buying the saddle through SmartPak who has free shipping on Trial Saddles and outstanding Customer Service.


----------



## xJumperx

AZ123 said:


> My friend bought the monoflap version, Marielle +4 for longer legs.
> I ordered the same saddle online through Classic Saddlery, big mistake.


WOW. I'm definitely never buying through Classic Saddlery! Thank you for your story!

-------
OP:

I personally own a MT, and I *love* it! I have heard so many stories from other people that have theirs, and I have never heard a bad story about them. I know you have plenty of responses, but I figured I'd add my own, especially since I wanted to comment on the above post 



> 1) Do they seem to fit a wide range of horses? Do they fit horses well? (Mine is a high withered QH needing a medium tree.)


Typically, yes. They are made better for a horse with a straighter back, though, mind you. They also run a bit wide - you might want to look in a Medium-Wide, since your horse has "high withers," but "needs a medium tree." I purchased a Medium for my boney back Thoroughbred, and it fits him near perfectly.



> 2) Are they comfortable for the rider? (I am tall with long legs but only need a 16.5 inch seat.)


Oh my gosh YES. I have a Laura B, and it is one of the most comfortable saddles I've ever sat. I've sat in CWDs, Antares, Passier(never owned by me, I'm poor ), mind you. It fits me very well. If you have longer legs, you might want to try out a few in the different models, because some are better suited for longer legs than others. I am usually a 17, and that's what my Laura B. is, but it wouldn't hurt if I would have gotten a 17.5. Alas, the 17 was all I could find, so that's what I got. I sat in an Annice and the 17 was pretty well fitting. So I would just sit in everything you can, and see what fits YOUR body the best.



> 3) Which of these would you most recommend and why?-Annice, Celine, Dennise, Jennine, Laura B, Natina, Premia


I have the Laura B, and I *love* it. My only complaint is that the twist is a bit narrow, and it does set your legs forward a bit. It is certaintly a jumping saddle. I had to take my thigh blocks off (they are adjustable) because with them, they just gave me a chair seat. With just the knee blocks, the saddle is perfect. I've never had problems with my legs being forward though - if you have a chair seat habit, you might want to consider something else. 
I've also sat in the Annice and the Premia. Didn't like the Annice much. I just don't like the way it looks, and it didn't fit me nor was as comfy as mine. The Premia I adored. If I could have the Laura B and the Premia, I'd be in heaven. The Premia is more for Jumpers or Eventers though, it really doesn't have a Hunters ring look. It's got a bit more detailing, and was therefore a bit out of my price range, and like I said, doesn't match what I'm doing right now. If I ever need a new saddle, it will be a Premia, though, as I plan to do Jumpers once I 'graduate' Hunters.

------

Well, there's my input! Hopefully it was informational, and not too rambly. Best of luck saddle-searching!  Overall, I give M. Toulouses a 5 out of 5 stars!!


----------



## caseymyhorserocks

I'm looking for a new saddle for my long legs and just test rode an M. Toulouse Premia. The saddle was VERY comfortable, but the saddle put me in a very weird position. It was to small for my 33" inseam. It has wool/foam flocking. I am gonna try this one next- 
M. Toulouse Marielle +4 Monoflap Saddle - All Purpose/Eventing Saddles from SmartPak Equine


----------



## WBfan

They are nice saddles but word of caution....the company that stands behind this brand is difficult, at best, to get any help from. I had a ton of trouble to get anyone to get back to some of my questions. Much less, actually fix/explain issues.


----------



## Gaited07

The M. Toulouse saddles come in a wide range of sizes, lengths, and with the genesis makes it pretty much sure proof to fit any horse.


----------



## equiniphile

I'm surprised you had such a bad experience with Classic Saddlery. I've heard nothing but great reviews of their customer service. MIEventer is a big promoter of their company, as well.


----------



## heymckate

equiniphile said:


> I'm surprised you had such a bad experience with Classic Saddlery. I've heard nothing but great reviews of their customer service. MIEventer is a big promoter of their company, as well.


I was surprised as well. As I stated in my previous post, I had a wonderful experience with them and am incredibly happy with the MT saddle I purchased from them.


----------



## shoreline

I LOVE my Toulouse Premia.

Its a bit expensive, but so worth it. My horse has a very picky saddle taste, and this is the only saddle he happily rides in.


----------

